# Refrigerating Pork Shoulder



## cowboy bbq (May 25, 2012)

If I buy an unfrozen pork butt 3 to 4 days prior to smoking it, would it be safe to keep it in the fridge for that length of time?

My dilemma being the amount of time it would take to thaw out if I froze it first.

Does the buy by date on the meat give any indication of how long I can keep unfrozen meat in my fridge? or do they do things differently at a grocery store that allows them to store the meat for a length of time?

Thanks in advance.

Brad


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 25, 2012)

The date is just a guide that's only reliable if it's been handled properly.
Buy as far from the "use by" date as possible and keep them in ice if you intend to keep them in the fridge for more than a couple days.


~Martin


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 25, 2012)

As DDF says, _and_ , use your senses...touch, sight, smell to decern the quality of your purchase...just sayin'.....


----------



## cowboy bbq (May 25, 2012)

I bought the pork butts yesterday. My wife doesn't like seeing them sitting in the fridge ( She worries, and then I get nervous :) ). The plan was to rub and shrink wrap tomorrow night, in the smoker on sunday night, eat for lunch on monday.

I could hold off on the rub until sunday morning. Put the butts in the freezer for tonight and part of tomorrow, knowing they wouldn't freeze solid, and then back into the fridge until sunday morning. Rub and set until they go into the smoker.


----------



## cowboy bbq (May 25, 2012)

Oh yeah, sell by date 6/01/12


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 25, 2012)

I would just buy a bag or two of ice and keep them that way.



~Martin


----------



## ats32 (May 25, 2012)

I don't think you have to worry about it not being safe to eat. Just leave it in the fridge.


----------



## cowboy bbq (May 25, 2012)

Just moved my freezer thermometer to the fridge to make sure my fridge temps are good.

Thanks guys!


----------



## diesel (May 26, 2012)

I like to leave meat in the fridge for a couple of days uncovered.  It will form a nice pellicle which helps the smoke adhere to the meat.  Again, the use by date is important but you should be fine without freezing the meat.

good luck.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 26, 2012)

There is no problem leaving Pork Butt in the Bottom coldest part of the refer for 3-5 days. Unless you have kids like mine that stand and stare into the fridge for 10 minutes trying to decide what to drink...you don't even need the Ice, although DDF gave good advice. If your rub has Salt and Sugar in it, go ahead and Rub it today. You will get some Preservative action from the Salt and Sugar and Extra flavor from two days of contact with the goodness...JJ


----------



## gbduke (May 26, 2012)

leaving the butt in the fridge is fine i do it all the time,i have a extra refer in my garage that i keep all my meat and extra stuff in.i do agree with chef jimmy about the kids holding the door open on the fridge my son does the same thing lol!good luck!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 26, 2012)

It's better to be safe than sorry, meat is too expensive.
I know folks who've had meat go bad when held without ice for more than a couple days.
I actually have a little fridge for all my fresh meat, set at 32 degrees.



~Martin


----------

